# Need help with Friedr Herder combo Knife Fork



## Lebaron (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on this. I imagine it is an amputee utensil. I am trying to find out how old it is and what the inscription means and any other info. I hope the pics are clear. Thanks.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 8, 2017)

http://www.herder-solingen.de/e/profile/

Could you send photos in a higher resolution? Can't read the inscriptions.

My guess is, it's a knife for young Gouda type hard cheese. Narrow blade to avoid dragging.


----------



## Lebaron (Aug 8, 2017)

Hope this is better


----------



## Lebaron (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Benuser (Aug 8, 2017)

I would say, but the German-speaking will correct me for sure: the will shows the way...
Sounds a bit 30s to me.
The second -- circular -- image is still unreadable to me.


----------



## Lebaron (Aug 8, 2017)

Benuser said:


> I would say, but the German-speaking will correct me for sure: the will shows the way...
> Sounds a bit 30s to me.
> The second -- circular -- image is still unreadable to me.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 9, 2017)

As you see in the link I've sent, the mark Constant is being used from end twenties for stainless'.
Note the way the firm mentions its ascendancy.


----------



## Lebaron (Aug 9, 2017)

Many thanks for your help in this. Let me see if I understand this. Are you saying that the Constant mark was used in the 20's or 30's or later. You called it a cheese knife. From what I found they are an amputee knife and fork for people with one arm so they can cut and feed. There is a saying "Where theres a will, theres a way" Could that be what it means. Thanks, Bob


----------

